
2018 ICFP Programming Contest Announced: 20-23 July - lokopodium
http://2018.icfpcontest.org/
======
lokopodium
Past contests involved:

* Solving origami

* Orbital maneuvering

* Writing AI for various NP-complete games, sometimes involving implementing VMs and compilers

* Hexagonal Cthulhu tetris

Mark your calendars, find some teammates and enjoy!

